

Is your website easy to buy from? Tips to improve conversion - paraschopra
http://conversionroom.blogspot.com/2009/11/is-your-website-easy-to-buy-from-tips.html

======
jacquesm
Good stuff in there, especially the 'ask only essential information'.

Wasn't there a bit posted here recently about the 'above the fold' placement
being a myth ?

And don't place any credit card company logos on your pages without written
permission from them, doing so without such permission can cause your merchant
account to be yanked.

~~~
wmeredith
It's semantics: People who used to talk about "above the fold" were arguing
that users would _not_ scroll (and in some 90's web browsers they _couldn't_
scroll).

Now when people talk about it, it's just referencing prominent placement on
the site; there's no longer an assumption that users won't know to scroll
down, just an assumption that important stuff should be seen first.

~~~
jacquesm
FTFA: Place product images above the page fold (don't require users to scroll
your pages).

------
recurser
I really like that credit-card form layout idea. Obvious in hindsight but not
something I would have thought of myself.

~~~
jsm386
Only issue I could see with that is if you are collecting CVV numbers it would
be confusing to anyone using Amex, as the number is on the front of the card.
Otherwise, brilliant idea, especially if you don't use CVV in checkout

~~~
paraschopra
I have always wondered what is so special about CVV numbers. It has been so
widely popularized by checkout systems that by now everybody would be knowing
what CVV number is. No?

~~~
apowell
In my experience, you can never rely on everybody knowing something. Every
piece of assumed knowledge is a stumbling block for someone and will result in
lost sales.

------
paraschopra
Also be sure to checkout the awesome book they have got there -
[http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/landing/conversion/ebook.htm...](http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/landing/conversion/ebook.html)

